#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Change Default Hyperlink Folder

## keith25252

How do I change the default hyperlink folder?  Everytime I go to add a hyperlink folder it reverts back to the default location (ex. My Documents) which is not where I keep my files. I am using Outlook 2007.

Thanks

----------

